# car insurance



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just got the bill for the 2 pickups and it's near 2k !!!! Is this average?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yep.........


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

What are your deductibles? What are your limits? Do you have rental car insurance on the policies? Medical? 

Many good agents will sit down with you and provide you ways to shave costs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I get 100/300 on PIP and uninsured motorist. Hubby doesn't want all that on his old 175,000 mile pick up that's all dented and chipped. So he got his own insurance. So mine will probably go up some like from 903 to 1100 for non multiple vehicles. Oh well. It's like I don't have $1750. He says he'll pay for his own with the motorcycle. One less thing I have to worry about.

I take the high choices on uninsured/underinsured and PIP because I had a really bad accident in 1994 and ended up with an insurance pay out for pain and suffering of $6000....I had the $10k coverage.

The only thing that goes down is my property taxes. 10 years ago at the peak of the market, our new house insurance was $3600. Since then the values have gone down severely and I now pay $1375. Not too bad. In NY I was paying $7k in 2004.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Vehicle insurance is cheaper here in Florida than Georgia, also motorcycle insurance. Homeowners insurance is about the same as in Georgia. 
You can drop the uninsured motorist, raise deductibles, lower the liability. An old beater car or truck only needs minimum liability. 
I was paying $350 every 6 months on motorcycle insurance in Georgia and here when I moved to Florida with Geico. I shopped around after moving here and switched bike insurance to Allstate and paying $350 a year, not every 6 months like with Geico.
Property taxes are about the same in Camden county, Georgia as they are here in Jacksonville with a couple of exceptions; here in Jax, there are many property tax deductions such as a veterans deduction, seniors deduction and many more deductions. Also if the roof on your house passes the hurricane mitigation inspection by the city, you get a tax deduction as well as a deduction on homeowners insurance.
In Camden county Georgia, the tax burden falls on the homeowners and they are always raising property taxes every year, sometimes twice in one year on several occasions. As a matter of fact, the crooks up there raised the millage rate again just last month. I say this because my mom is a resident there and since she is in a nursing home, I have to take care of her house, taxes etc etc etc...
Here in Jax, they'll raise the sales tax by a half penny or something like that which makes sense where everyone has to pay it, not just putting the tax burden on the homeowners. Even if illegal aliens walk into a convenience store and buy a soda, they have to pay the sales tax on the purchase. Common sense.
Vehicle taxes are cheap here. I renew tags for 2 years on all my vehicles. It's the initial registration that's a killer though. I about had a heart attack when I first registered my 06 Kia Spectra from Georgia to Florida...$500+...it included getting a Florida license. I think they lowered it to $225 for initial registration in 2014, my luck lol.
It all worked out for me though. I had money coming out of my paychecks for Georgia state taxes. When I became a Florida resident, it was a nice automatic pay raise since Florida doesnt have a state tax lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Age is also a factor on what they charge. My best chicken friend saw her hub's insurance take a big jump when he turned 70.

We don't pay that much, the new truck is less than a grand for the year, I think just over 800. My deductible is a grand, have uninsured coverage. Plus all the standard yadda yadda stuff.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. He moved his truck and motorcycle to a different insurance. He didn't want all the coverage I have. So I feel better now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I drive beater vehicles and get state minimum coverage for $140 every 6 mos.Plus,no car payment.In '96 I was broadsided by uninsured motorist,totaling a 4 y o Wrangler and breaking me.I thought I had complete coverage,it sure cost alot,only to find out the hard way I didn't.I lost thousands of dollars in that deal and never did find out what happened to the uninsured driver.Bet it didn't cost him thousands of dollars...So now I pay cash for vehicles and if something happens,I'm not out of alot of money plus no car payment or ridiculous insurance bills.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CQ as far as I know most states offer uninsured coverage for situations like yours. It's not much at all, pennies really when spread out through the year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, I learned the hard way too. Now I pay for the higher coverage for uninsured/underinsured.


----------

